# I predatori della vita



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

*I predatori della vita*
di Decalagon

Quelli che molti considerano veri e propri atti criminali, da parte della medicina ufficiale, purtroppo non si limitano alla somministrazione di vaccini o farmaci velenosi, o comunque inutili. Vi sono cose che all'inizio possono sembrarci appartenere alla banale quotidianità, finché magari avviene che qualcosa giunge alle nostre orecchie, e fa scattare quella molla che ci porta a voler approfondire un determinato argomento. Mi è capitato di recente, quando mi sono imbattuto nel sito della Lega nazionale contro la predazione di organi e la morte a cuore battente, e ho scoperto un mondo pieno di domande e di contraddizioni, di omicidi legalizzati e di sofferenze celate. Mi sto riferendo alla pratica di espianto di organi.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcxQoTKnqx4

È risaputo infatti che questa procedura viene attuata dai medici dopo la diagnosi di "morte cerebrale", presunto stato fisico in cui il cervello dovrebbe smettere di funzionare in maniera irreversibile, mentre nel contempo gli altri organi rimangono attivi. La persona quindi è clinicamente viva, ma viene legalmente considerata morta: un ossimoro decisamente ingombrante, che merita qualche approfondimento in più. Questa è la posizione della Lega Antipredazione sulla morte cerebrale.

_*J'ACCUSE CONTRO LA MORTE CEREBRALE A CUORE BATTENTE*

La volontà di salvare gli organi ad ogni costo elimina la volontà di salvare il paziente ad ogni costo. Documento presentato al Parlamento e al Movimento Critico Internazionale Comunicato Stampa anno XXII n.8 19 settembre 2006 

La così detta “morte cerebrale” costituisce il cardine centrale su cui è basata l'espianto-trapiantologia. Senza di essa la chirurgia sostitutiva centrata sull'espianto di organi da soggetti vivi che hanno perso la coscienza, non avrebbe avuto un seguito. I pazienti sotto ventilazione definiti arbitrariamente “cadaveri”_ ...

... _ dai medici che dichiarano la “morte cerebrale”, in realtà non lo sono né per la biologia né per la legge. Per la biologia non lo sono perché i pazienti hanno tutti i loro organi perfettamente funzionanti. Per la legge non lo sono perché la normativa recita: “per cadavere si intende il corpo umano rimasto privo delle funzioni cardiorespiratoria e cerebrale”. E' noto che le funzioni del cervello conosciute costituiscono solo il 10%, quindi la legge 578/93 che all'art.1 dichiara: “La morte si identifica con la cessazione irreversibile di tutte le funzioni dell'encefalo” è scientificamente assurda perché non si può dichiarare “cessata” una funzione che non si conosce. Inoltre è stato ampiamente dimostrato da molti autori e perfino dalla Harvard School di Boston che alcune delle poche funzioni cerebrali note sono ancora presenti contrariamente a quanto enunciato dalla legge._

Quindi i medici definiscono "cadaveri" delle persone che sono semplicemente in coma (nonostante la legge dica il contrario), e usano questa diagnosi fasulla come motivazione per far espiantare gli organi del paziente. Perché ho usato il termine "fasulla"? Semplicemente perché, come è stato scritto, la funzione cerebrale è quasi del tutto sconosciuta alla scienza, pertanto diagnosticare cose che non si conoscono con certezza è impossibile ed assurdo, e spesso rischia di dare origine a casi di natura criminale.

In proposito, la lista di casi presentati dalla Lega Antipredazione sembra esemplare.

La cosa più incomprensibile è che questa diagnosi venga fatta entro le prime 24/48 ore dal ricovero, dopodiché spesso non vengono messe in pratica le cure necessarie per tentare di salvare la persona. Ma la cosa più folle è che il limite di tempo stabilito per determinare l'annuncio della condanna a morte del "donatore" è di sole sei ore. Passate queste si può procedere con l'espianto chirurgico.

_Già nel 1985 la Lega Nazionale Contro la Predazione di Organi e la Morte a Cuore Battente dichiarò inaccettabile la “morte cerebrale” e si costituì in associazione per contrastare tale concetto. La “morte cerebrale” viene dichiarata sempre (rare sono le eccezioni) nelle prime 24/48 ore dal ricovero di un paziente comatoso, in genere traumatizzato cranico, in un reparto di Rianimazione, durante le quali non si attua alcun tentativo serio ed efficace di terapia finalistica. La terapia è finalistica solo quando si oppone tempestivamente al processo patologico in atto. Senza una terapia mirata si instaura un progressivo deterioramento della corteccia cerebrale, rendendo difficile il recupero del paziente. Più il tempo passa più la sostanza grigia cerebrale, avida di ossigeno, perde la sua vitalità. Quindi l'intervento chirurgico elettivo va sempre e comunque eseguito d'urgenza allo scopo di decomprimere il cervello. Il tempo in questi casi è prezioso e quindi andrebbe ripristinato l'intervento decompressivo presso gli ospedali di prima accoglienza. Infatti in passato il chirurgo degli ospedali minori aveva la preparazione per eseguire tali interventi decompressivi ed era tenuto ad effettuarli. Oggi, allo scopo di incrementare i trapianti, tali pazienti vengono avviati agli ospedali maggiori, più lontani, per cui sovente si superano i tempi ideali per il loro recupero. Così facendo però si salvano gli organi ad ogni costo._

In breve, quando una persona viene considerata cerebralmente morta non viene sottoposta alle terapie necessarie per il suo recupero, anzi, al contrario: fanno il possibile affinché i danni al cervello aumentino in modo tale che aumenti anche la probabilità di diagnosticargli la morte cerebrale. Ma la cosa più irreale, a parer mio, di tutto quello che c'è dietro a questa vicenda, sono i motivi che spingono i medici a preoccuparsi solamente degli organi del paziente e non del paziente stesso:

_La terapia finalistica non viene quasi mai attuata negli ospedali maggiori deputati al trapianto, poiché i neurochirurghi, pressati dalla richiesta di organi, sono consapevoli che salvare il paziente ad ogni costo può significare anche perderlo con l'atto chirurgico o durante il decorso post-operatorio, perdendo così i suoi organi._

Attenzione però, perchè questo avviene solo se si rientra in una fascia d'età e in uno stato di salute che possano permettere ai medici di sfruttare gli organi della persona ricoverata. Mentre i degenti come Eluana Englaro vengono mantenuti in vita ad ogni costo, e quando la famiglia prova solamente ad introdurre il discorso "eutanasia" si scatenano gli scandali sui media a diffusione nazionale. In altre parole, se una persona giunge in pronto soccorso in stato comatoso e mostra le caratteristiche di un buon "donatore" (sicuramente non volontario), allora viene lasciata morire per sottrargli gli organi, mentre se un paziente non è in grado di "donare"organi, deve essere la famiglia stessa a chiedere l’interruzione del supporto vitale, e lì si scatena il putiferio. 

Da solo questo paradosso dovrebbe bastare a denunciare l’ipocrisia di tutta la situazione, che è dovuta chiaramente ai momunentali interessi che debbono esserci coinvolti. 

Naturalmente i nostri media non si preoccupano minimamente di rivelare al pubblico quello che si nasconde dietro al trapianto di organi, men che meno alle famiglie che giungono con la disperazione e la confusione in pronto soccorso e viene loro proposto dai medici di usarlo come donatore. Cosa pensate che potrebbero rispondere? "Si, però vogliamo sapere tutto quello che succede in sala operatoria", oppure "vogliamo saperne di più riguardo all'espianto di organi"? No. Loro, come molte persone, si fidano dei medici e del sistema sanitario, ed è proprio la fiducia delle persone il combustibile che permette al motore della disinformazione ufficiale di andare avanti. Infatti non viene mai detto, ad esempio, che quando si espianta l'organo di un "donatore", questi spesso reagisce alla sofferenza provocata dall'incisione del bisturi a tal punto che i chirurghi devono somministrargli degli anestetici.

_[...] Espianto che viene eseguito su un paziente che reagisce istantaneamente all'incisione chirurgica con movimenti degli arti e del tronco, aumento della frequenza del polso e della pressione arteriosa a conferma della sua vitalità, rendendo necessaria la somministrazione preventiva di farmaci curarizzanti (paralizzanti) o di anestetici. E' solo con l'espianto degli organi che interviene la morte nel senso comune e classico del termine._

L'articolo conclude così:

_Il voler salvare gli organi ad ogni costo elimina la volontà di salvare il paziente ad ogni costo e così il concetto basilare della professione medica primum non nocere viene tristemente abbandonato. E' tempo di restituire ai medici il diritto/dovere di curare secondo scienza e coscienza senza limiti imposti dallo Stato e dalle centrali del potere sanitario che hanno imposto la finzione della “morte cerebrale”. 

E' tempo di rivedere drasticamente la legislazione in merito e dare voce ad un paziente che non può parlare, ma lancia il messaggio “perché non provate a curarmi?”. Qualcuno dovrà pure ascoltarlo._

Riporto infine il capitolo intitolato “QUELLO CHE NON TI HANNO DETTO”

_Non ti hanno detto che l'espianto di organi quali cuore, fegato, polmoni, reni, ecc., si effettua solo e sempre da persona in coma, con respirazione aiutata, e non da cadavere freddo e rigido come tutti intendiamo. La persona viene incisa dal bisturi mentre il suo cuore batte, il sangue circola, il corpo è roseo e tiepido, urina, può muovere gambe, braccia, tronco, ecc...
Le donne gravide portano avanti la gravidanza. Non è vero che prima si interompa la ventilazione e che poi, a cuore e respiro fermi, si inizi il prelievo, ma è proprio l'opposto.

Gli organi vengono tolti da persona che ha perso la coscienza le cui reazioni alla sofferenza prodotta dall'espianto sono impedite da farmaci paralizzanti o da anestetici.

*Prof. Dr. Massimo Bondì, L.D. Pat. Chir. e Prop. Clin. Univ. La Sapienza di Roma, *chirurgo generale e patologo generale: "la morte cerebrale è ascientifica, amorale e asociale" (Audizione Commissione sanità '92).

*Dr. David W. Evans, Fellow Commoner of Queens' College Cambridge, *cardiologo dimessosi dal Papworth Hospital per opposizione alla "morte cerebrale", dichiara: "Non c'è modo di accertare una vera morte cerebrale prima della cessazione della circolazione sanguigna. C'è una grande differenza tra essere veramente morto ed essere dichiarato clinicamente in morte cerebrale". (Audizione Parlamento Italiano '92).

*Dr. Robert D. Truog, Dr James C. Fackler, Harvard Medical School Boston,* dichiarano che non è possibile accertare la cessazione irreversibile di tutte le funzioni del cervello con i mezzi clinico-strumentali attuali (Critical Care Medicine - vol.20, n° 12, 1992, "Rethinking Brain Death" (Ripensamento sulla morte cerebrale)).

*Prof. Peter Singer, Presidente dell'Associazione Internazionale di Bioetica*, in merito alla riluttanza a donare organi, dichiara: "La gente ha abbastanza buon senso da capire che i 'morti cerebrali' non sono veramente morti... la morte cerebrale non è altro che una comoda finzione. Fu proposta ed accettata perchè rendeva possibile il procacciamento di organi". (Congresso di Cuba 1996)._

Decalagon

***

NOTA della Redazione: Non ci è stato possibile verificare tutte le affermazioni tratte dal sito della Lega Antipredazione, soprattutto quelle che fanno riferimento alle leggi vigenti. Confidando nel fatto che siano sostanzialmente corrette, invitiamo gli utenti che conoscano da vicino la materia a dare il loro contributo in merito.
http://www.luogocomune.net/site/modules/news/article.php?storyid=3592


A questo punto non sono piu' cosi sicura di donare gli organi  tantomeno di riverli.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (10 Agosto 2010)

Se poi aggiungi il fatto che il cervello continua a funzionare in parte anche dopo giorni della morte accertata e perfino dopo la putrefazione inoltrata, si capisce che la morte cerebrale per se stessa non è ancora bene definita e non può costituire un parametro certo di morte.

Capisco che in determinate situazioni si può assumere la morte in quanto non c'è più speranza di riparare i danni, come ad esempio in alcuni incidenti stradali con vittime decapitate e cose del genere.

Ora, capisci per quale motivo dico sempre: "se mi trovi morto, non chiamare nessuno a meno che non sei veramente sicuro della mia morte" :mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (10 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se poi aggiungi il fatto che *il cervello continua a funzionare in parte anche* dopo giorni della morte accertata e perfino *dopo la putrefazione inoltrata*, si capisce che la morte cerebrale per se stessa non è ancora bene definita e non può costituire un parametro certo di morte.
> 
> ...................


  
e qui si spiegherebbero alcune delle dinamiche del forum


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e qui si spiegherebbero alcune delle dinamiche del forum



... che scema :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: anche se: potrebbe essere vero   :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Comunque l'articolo e' allarmante .


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (10 Agosto 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e qui si spiegherebbero alcune delle dinamiche del forum


 :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (10 Agosto 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Comunque l'articolo *e' allarmante* .


... ed inquietante  .


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> *Se poi aggiungi il fatto che il cervello continua a funzionare in parte anche dopo giorni della morte accertata e perfino dopo la putrefazione inoltrata*, si capisce che la morte cerebrale per se stessa non è ancora bene definita e non può costituire un parametro certo di morte.
> 
> Capisco che in determinate situazioni si può assumere la morte in quanto non c'è più speranza di riparare i danni, come ad esempio in alcuni incidenti stradali con vittime decapitate e cose del genere.
> 
> Ora, capisci per quale motivo dico sempre: "se mi trovi morto, non chiamare nessuno a meno che non sei veramente sicuro della mia morte" :mrgreen:


 Cosa???


----------



## Minerva (16 Agosto 2010)

ehm sarebbe parecchio inquietante se pensi che ti sotterrano un paio di giorni dopo :dracula:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*M:M*

Ma infatti...a me proprio non risulta.....come può essere?Posso capire secondi o al limite minuti ma giorni?


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Ho sempre saputo che i neuroni muoiono dopo pochi minuti senza il necessario apporto di ossigeno... spero sia vero!:unhappy:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Appunto*

Appunto.....parlando con medici legali mi è sempre stata detta questa cosa...Anche in casi cruenti come la decapitazione....le attività cerebrali si interrompono dopo una decina di secondi!!


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Appunto.....parlando con medici legali mi è sempre stata detta questa cosa...Anche in casi cruenti come la decapitazione....le attività cerebrali si interrompono dopo una decina di secondi!!


 Un amico medico mi ha spiegato che la morte più veloce in assoluto è una pallottola "morbida" di grosso calibro nel cervello...


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Molti*

Già.....!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Agosto 2010)

Ok, Molti, ma hai idea dello schifo che lasci da pulire dopo?
Un po' di coscienza, dai!


:carneval:


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ok, Molti, ma hai idea dello schifo che lasci da pulire dopo?
> Un po' di coscienza, dai!
> 
> 
> :carneval:


Mica lo si fa in casa... si va in un bel prato e si ammira il tramonto... 
A parte le facezie, spero proprio che la storia del cervello che continua a funzionare non sia vera. Leggevo che ultimamente alcuni scienziati stanno mettendo in dubbio la correlazione mente-coscienza.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Se poi aggiungi il fatto che il cervello continua a funzionare in parte anche dopo giorni della morte accertata e perfino dopo la putrefazione inoltrata, si capisce che la morte cerebrale per se stessa non è ancora bene definita e non può costituire un parametro certo di morte.
> 
> Capisco che in determinate situazioni si può assumere la morte in quanto non c'è più speranza di riparare i danni, come ad esempio in alcuni incidenti stradali con vittime decapitate e cose del genere.
> 
> Ora, capisci per quale motivo dico sempre: "se mi trovi morto, non chiamare nessuno a meno che non sei veramente sicuro della mia morte" :mrgreen:


Forse hai visto troppi film horror.
Le cellule cerebrali sono quelle, in un organismo, che hanno più necessità d ossigeno, e sono le prime a morire in caso di anossia. Spiegami come fanno a sopravvivere addirittura giorni dopo la morte e (maddaiiiiiii!!!!) a carne "frolla".


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*ALce*

Appunto.......!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mica lo si fa in casa... si va in un bel prato e si ammira il tramonto...
> A parte le facezie, spero proprio che la storia del cervello che continua a funzionare non sia vera. Leggevo che ultimamente alcuni scienziati stanno mettendo in dubbio la correlazione mete-coscienza.


C'è solo da sperare (a mio avviso) che la correlazione mente/coscienza non sia una corrispondenza assoluta, altrimenti ragazzi, CHE SPRECO!

Io in generale sono molto scettico riguardo a quelli che hanno dichiarato di aver vissuto delle "morti mancate" o "ritorni" all'ultimo momento, ma di fondo spero che abbiano quantomeno in parte ragione.
Io personalmente non considero "me" il mio corpo, ma solo la differenza tra questo vivo e morto.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mica lo si fa in casa... si va *in un bel prato* e si ammira il tramonto...
> .


Ed il giorno dopo in quel prato ci vanno le famigliole a fare pick nick! 
Molti, sei uno scriteriato senza nemmeno un po' di senso ecologico, oltretutto!

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Alce*

E vi risparmio la descrizioni di quelli che si gettano sotto il treno.....!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vi risparmio la descrizioni di quelli che si gettano sotto il treno.....!


Difatti io le volte che ho accarezzato l'idea di fare il fatidico passo ho sempre pensato a come farlo senza rompere i cotillons con schifezze varie lasciate sul posto.
Ho estremo rispetto per i volontari del soccorso, mi scoccia l'idea di infastidirli con le mie frattaglie.


----------



## Nobody (16 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ed il giorno dopo in quel prato ci vanno le famigliole a fare pick nick!
> Molti, sei uno scriteriato senza nemmeno un po' di senso ecologico, oltretutto!
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Come no... la natura ringrazia, e al diavolo le famigliole :carneval:


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Volontari?*

Volontari del soccorso loro malgrado.....!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Volontari del soccorso loro malgrado.....!!


 
Cioè?


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Alce*

Spesso quando decidi di fare certe professioni....proprio non metti in conto certi eventi.....credimi!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spesso quando decidi di fare certe professioni....proprio non metti in conto certi eventi.....credimi!


Io non sono mai riuscito a farlo: anche solo sentire parlare di certe cose sto male. Su di me posso pure vedere articolazioni scoperte e budella varie, ma sugli altri non posso sopportare di vedere ferite.
Conosco tanti volontari, e nessuno è mai arrivato ad "uscire" senza sapere prima cosa poteva attenderlo. Sarebbe assurdo, anche perchè ne potrebbero derivare grossi problemi in momenti di vera emergenza.


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Alce*

Ma guarda....ti aspetti una cosa....poi quandi ti ci trovi raramente è come credevi....!Quando parliamo di personale di soccorso....certamente son più preparati...subentra sempre un certo grado di assuefazione.....!Ne potrei raccontare di cose....e per fortuna ancora non mi ci son abituato....!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma guarda....ti aspetti una cosa....poi quandi ti ci trovi raramente è come credevi....!Quando parliamo di personale di soccorso....certamente son più preparati...subentra sempre un certo grado di assuefazione.....!*Ne potrei raccontare* di cose....e per fortuna ancora non mi ci son abituato....!!


 
Evita, grazie


----------



## oscuro (16 Agosto 2010)

*Alce*

Certamente!!


----------



## Quibbelqurz (16 Agosto 2010)

Compratevi un bel cervello surgelato di maiale e attaccatevi i sensori attorno al cervelletto, regolateli ben sensibili e cominciate a registrare. Fino a quando il cervello non marcisce, genera impulsi e entro certi limiti "ragiona".

Purtroppo tutto vero. Non è detto però che sia un ragionamento consapevole (spero proprio di no).


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2010)

*Aspetta*

Aspetta....unimpulso elettrico...o un riminiscenza elettrica non significa ragionare.....!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Compratevi un bel cervello surgelato di maiale e attaccatevi i sensori attorno al cervelletto, regolateli ben sensibili e cominciate a registrare. Fino a quando il cervello non marcisce, genera impulsi e entro certi limiti "ragiona".
> 
> Purtroppo tutto vero. Non è detto però che sia un ragionamento consapevole (spero proprio di no).


Fai lo stesso esperimento con un pezzo di magatelo ed otterrai più o meno lo stesso risultato.
Si chiama elettrolisi, ed è una conseguenza della decomposizione.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Aspetta....unimpulso elettrico...o un riminiscenza elettrica non significa ragionare.....!!





Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Fai lo stesso esperimento con un pezzo di magatelo ed otterrai più o meno lo stesso risultato.
> Si chiama elettrolisi, ed è una conseguenza della decomposizione.


Dicevo, che "ragiona entro certi limiti". Non si tratta di casuali scariche elettriche, ma di pensieri e di elaborazione e manutenzione di ricordi.


----------



## Minerva (17 Agosto 2010)

ho capito: giro con quel vecchio tesserino che era stato distruibuito non so in che anno che dice che in caso di morte prelevino pure i pezzi che vogliono (e che pezzi :singleeye.ora metterò una postilla ..."ci sto pensando sù"


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Dicevo, che "ragiona entro certi limiti". Non si tratta di casuali scariche elettriche, *ma di pensieri e di elaborazione e manutenzione di ricordi*.


 Beh, ma questo come fai a sostenerlo? Mi sembra solo un'ipotesi... su cosa la basi?


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh, ma questo come fai a sostenerlo? Mi sembra solo un'ipotesi... su cosa la basi?


........ Parenti con Horbiger......???

:mrgreen::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> ........ Parenti con Horbiger......???
> 
> :mrgreen::carneval::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 Mi hai fatto tornare la voglia di rileggere Pawles e Bergier


----------



## Nausicaa (17 Agosto 2010)

Non entro nel merito punto per punto, ci vorrebbe un medico o un chirurgo, io non lo sono e le mie affermazioni quindi possono lasciare il tempo che trovano.

Sottolineo solo che su ogni argomento ci sono opinioni disparate, e che ogni opinione cerca di fare vedere la questione dal suo punto di vista, anche non dico distorcendo ma "adattando" i dati di fatto.

Unica cosa che mi permetto di dire, è che è il cervello a dire al cuore di pompare. Se il cervello è morto, il cuore non pompa, viene costretto a pompare da macchine.

Come ho detto, non intendo convincere di questioni mediche di cui non sono qualificata a parlare, tuttavia, io donerò gli organi, se il mio corpo sarà nella condizione di farlo.


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi hai fatto tornare la voglia di rileggere Pawles e Bergier


 

D'altro canto ogni volta è come reincontrare vecchi amici, no?:up:


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> D'altro canto ogni volta è come reincontrare vecchi amici, no?:up:


 Assolutamente si! :up:


----------



## oscuro (17 Agosto 2010)

*Vabbè*

In parole povere...son morto ma ricordo....mhhhpreferirei vivere e non ricordare:up:!


----------



## Alce Veloce (17 Agosto 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> In parole povere...son morto ma ricordo....mhhhpreferirei vivere e non ricordare:up:!


 
Uffa, sta cazz'e memoria!
La tua frase mi ha riportato a galla il vgo ricordo di un racconto che narrava di un tizio che era vissuto secoli semplicemente perchè si era....... dimenticato di morire!

.......Purtroppo non ricordo altro :unhappy:


----------



## Mari' (17 Agosto 2010)

... non so perche' :singleeye: ho avuto questo flash


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3nnO1sKpD0



:rotfl:  :rotfl:​


----------

